# Which WAHMs are MDC Regulars?



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

Now that very few have similar usernames to their biz and have to pay for links, I can't recall who is a biz owner here...I want to support MDC mamas. I hope it's legal to ask this - since I'm just a shopper and it isn't the WAHMs advertising...

Anyway - who here has a WAHM biz?

I know:

Little Turtle Knits
Bless U Baby (JodiM)
Girl Woman Goddess (mom2kyla?)
Babies In The Sun
Punkin Butt (Heather)
Sleeping Bean (LaLa)
Flutterby Garden (MAJiC Mama?)

Who else? I know I'm forgetting a load of them!


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

phunkymama posts here off and on, but for the life of me now I can't remember her username, soemthign with daisy in it, I think? Also, Liz from Liz's Cloth, Linda from Happy Heiney's, and of course, our fearless mods Heather and LaLa both have WAHM businesses


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

Don't forget Rebecca from Apron Strings Baby Things & me (Amy, :LOL)
Amy


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

She hasn't posted in awhile but CarrieL from Sugarpeas, is a MDC mom, same with elemental is Lori from Fuzbaby


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Donna with 7th Heaven babies, Andrea-babies in the sun, Eva-Ducky Buns, I know there is more but that is what comes to mind


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

girlfactory is Terri from FMBG.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

don't forget Freshies! she's barefoot in the sand now.


----------



## lkblair (Jun 20, 2003)

She's new and her store isn't open yet but allformyboys is the Cushie Tushie wahm


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

and Caroline from Lukes Drawers, I don't know her username though something like cgarth

and happy tushies too


----------



## Midnightowl (Apr 14, 2003)

There's
Amber from Darling Diapers (tippytoes I think???? Sorry, Amber!)
Carolyn from Luke's Drawers (cgarthe)
Pam from Wooly Wonders (pamelamama)
Jen from Ivy-Rose (ivymama)
Karen from Kool Sheep Soakers (engineer_mama)


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

There is also
Lizzie of SoftLandingDiapers (Lizzie3143)
Stacy of LittleLoungingLizards (StacyLeigh)

and I know I'm forgetting a couple more...


----------



## tmrhopkins (Jan 21, 2003)

Rebecca from apronstringsbabythings is dandelioncrown....she is great!


----------



## juicylucy (May 20, 2002)

Erin is herbalmama of herbalescapesbyerin- that's the only one I know of!


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Here is a list of WAHMs that advertise with MDC:

Daily Diaper


----------



## sparkeze (Nov 20, 2002)

The only others I can think of are Twirlgirl is My Little Tribe and also Emibeans - I'm not sure if that's her username or business name though!


----------



## canadiyank (Mar 16, 2002)

Lori from Sugar Plum Baby, too, but she's not been around much b/c of the new baby, I think.







I think Ann from Righteous Baby and Sharon from Lil' Munchkins check in every once in awhile, too.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

jenylynn is a new member who I know is a WAHM-
She does www.smartypants4you.com She has Honey Boys and wool covers and some other stuff. I met her in Finding Your Tribe.









Lauren


----------

